# Circuit Premier Special Saddle - Anyone have one?



## ibobenn (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone on here have a Circuit Premier Special Saddle or know anyone who does? I sat in one today and Dover and fell in love. I would like to get one (it would be my first saddle) but I can only find two reviews of the model online, and they were both on the Dover website. If you have any experiences with the model, please share them! Thank you.

Circuit Premier Special Saddle | Dover Saddlery


----------

